# Pour avoir les idées claires, il faut boire un petit coup selon une étude



## macinside (3 Août 2005)

_SYDNEY (AFP) - Les personnes qui boivent de l'alcool modérément ont une plus grande vivacité d'esprit que celles qui ne boivent pas du tout ou qui boivent trop, selon une enquête universitaire australienne publiée mercredi.

L'aisance orale, la mémoire, la compréhension des choses sont meilleures et plus rapides chez les gens qui boivent avec modération qu'au sein des personnes totalement sobres et de celles qui abusent de l'alcool, selon cette étude qui a porté sur 7.000 Australiens de différents groupes d'âge.
Les hommes qui consomment entre 14 et 28 verres de boissons alcoolisées par semaine et les femmes qui en absorbent entre 7 et 14 ont été condidérés comme des consommateurs modérés.
Cette étude, réalisée par des chercheurs de l'Université nationale australienne, a mis en évidence des résultats similaires, quel que soit le groupe d'âge des personnes interrogées.
Il a également été découvert que les gens qui boivent modérément sont en meilleure santé, a indiqué le Dr Bryan Rodgers.
"Nous avons découvert que les gens qui ne boivent pas avaient plus tendance à avoir une santé mentale et physique plus mauvaise, un niveau d'éducation et un cadre de vie inférieurs", ont indiqué les chercheurs, soulignant que ces résultats devaient faire l'objet de travaux plus approfondis._


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

ça fait pile poil mes 4 chopes quotidiennes


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Au fait, comment ont-ils trouvé autant d'australiens sobres ???


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Les hommes qui consomment entre 14 et 28 verres de boissons alcoolisées par semaine et les femmes qui en absorbent entre 7 et 14 ont été condidérés comme des consommateurs modérés._


_ 
28 verres.semaine^-1, c'est une consommation modérée, ça ? 
14, voire 21, je dis, pas, mais 28, quand-même ! Y sont laxiste, les Aussies. Ou l'étude est financée par Forster's.
_


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Tu ne me semble pas très lucide toi


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, comment ont-ils trouvé autant d'australiens sobres ???


 
A l'ambassade d'Australie de Suisse, probablement


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Ah tu vois ! une bière et c'est parti !


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me semble pas très lucide toi


 
L'abus de lucidité est dangereux pour la santé mentale, alors je pratique avec modération.


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

et si on est entre 14 et 28 Litres par semaine c'est bon ?

Non non c'est pas pour moi, c'est pour un pote suisse et moustachu


----------



## TranXarnoss (3 Août 2005)

14 et 28 verres ?    je suis largement en dessous.

je commence déjà à me sentir mal...


----------



## madlen (3 Août 2005)

BON BIN y a plus qu'a boir deux trois verres pas soir en gros ; ça va pas etre trop dure je crois 

Pas très cool tout ça, moi qui m'etais jurer de calmer ça après ma cuite du premier août...


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Oui mais est-ce que trois verres de bière sont aussi bon pour la santé que 3 verres de scotch ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais est-ce que trois verres de bière sont aussi bon pour la santé que 3 verres de scotch ?


Multiplie le volume par le % d'alcool, tu verras que les différences sont réduites.


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Multiplie le volume par le % d'alcool,




"On multiplie quoi par quoi ?"


 AAHHHHHH!!!   j'avais pas bien lu je suis désolé c'est bon j'ai compris 

erreur de jeunesse


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

```
volume (cl)	% alcool	     volume d'alcool pur (cl)
bière	     25	              5	               1.25
bière	     30	              5	               1.5
bière	     50	              5	               2.5
vin	            10	             12	               1.2
schnapz	       4	             40	               1.6
schnapz	       2	             40	               0.8
```


----------



## Freezy (3 Août 2005)

Merci, samedi prochain j'amène ma calculette alors


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

je ne picole que occasionellement et heuresement:
c'est fatiguant a la fin danser sur les tables !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Août 2005)

et si je réfléchis moins et picole plus..........


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

Par contre je pense qu'on améliore sa lucidité en répartissant les 14 à 28 verres sur la semaine plutôt qu'en concentrant tout le samedi soir :rateau: ... cette réflexion étant bien-sûr issue d'expériences scientifiques menées personnellement depuis plusieurs années  

Toujours prêt à aider la science


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

ils parlent de jours ouvrables


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Août 2005)

*Donc en définitive, si j'ai bien compris*
être sobre rend con.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

et dépressif


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc en définitive, si j'ai bien compris*
> être sobre rend con.



Vive les cons ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Vive les cons ?




*Pas de flood*
dans un sujet aussi intéressant merci


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas de flood*
> dans un sujet aussi intéressant merci



Si tu avais fais la relation entre ton post, l'image et la question que je pose (ou plutôt la réfléxion) ...

... tu verrais que c'est pas du flood ... mais bon fallait mettre en relation 3 choses c'est chaud pour certains !!!


... à cause de ce post il va y en avoir maintenant !! la prochaine fois .... !!


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

Après le _french paradox_  , cette étude ne tenterait-elle pas de lancer _l'australian paradox_ ?


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Après le _french paradox_  , cette étude ne tenterait-elle pas de lancer _l'australian paradox_ ?


 
Ne pas oublier que ces gens ont le midi au nord, les tourbillons de liquide inversés (1) et la conduite à droite ; bref, la tête à l'envers en permanence. Donc il est possible que ce qui marche à l'endroit pour eux marche à l'envers pour nous.


(1 : en fait, c'est pas vrai. La force de Coriolis existe, mais elle est négligeable à l'échelle du lavabo ou de la canette.)


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais fais la relation entre ton post, l'image et la question que je pose (ou plutôt la réfléxion) ...
> 
> ... tu verrais que c'est pas du flood ... mais bon fallait mettre en relation 3 choses c'est chaud pour certains !!!
> 
> ...


 Chouchou, en réponse à cette réponse, je dirais que tu ne bois pas assez !!! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Donc en définitive, si j'ai bien compris*
> être sobre rend con.


 Mais enfin, tu le sais bien ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Chouchou, en réponse à cette réponse, je dirais que tu ne bois pas assez !!!
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



Faut être deux pour boire et dans cette grande ville de solitude .....

.. mais je me ratraperai quand je rentrerais chez moi


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Faut être deux pour boire et dans cette grande ville de solitude .....
> 
> .. mais je me ratraperai quand je rentrerais chez moi


 Tu as un fil pour les grandes villes de solitude...
P.S: "Chouchou", cela ne t'était pas adresser !!!


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un fil pour les grandes villes de solitude...
> P.S: "Chouchou", cela ne t'était pas adresser !!!



Je suis pas chouchou  ...
... pourtant c'est moi que tu cites :hein:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas chouchou  ...
> ... pourtant c'est moi que tu cites :hein:



 C'est pas grave si tu n'as pas tout compris ...


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave si tu n'as pas tout compris ...


J'crois que je vais aller m'acheter une petite bouteille ...
... en plus c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'crois que je vais aller m'acheter une petite bouteille ...
> ... en plus c'est bon pour la santé


 Ben voilà, tu as compris ...


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, tu as compris ...


Tout seul ...

... remarque le 7ième ciel ça doit pas être loin de la corse et trés loin de lyon !

On se verra en corse alors !!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Pas con ça, la cafète ferme a 17h


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Août 2005)

Le travail, c'est la santé ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Pifou (3 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le travail, c'est la santé ...
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


 
J'aurai du prendre ça en option sur mon Mac   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Août 2005)

d'apres une autre etude de Chaipuqui (il fait vraiment plein d'etudes celui-la) faire du sexe est aussi tres bon pour la vivacite d'esprit...

a choisir, je prends les resultats de Chaipuqui


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> d'apres une autre etude de Chaipuqui (il fait vraiment plein d'etudes celui-la) faire du sexe est aussi tres bon pour la vivacite d'esprit...
> 
> a choisir, je prends les resultats de Chaipuqui



On peut cumuler les deux en même temps ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On peut cumuler les deux en même temps ?



Sont-ils dissociablent ?


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Sont-ils dissociablent ?



Bah ça dépend du partenaire.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> d'apres une autre etude de Chaipuqui (il fait vraiment plein d'etudes celui-la) faire du sexe est aussi tres bon pour la vivacite d'esprit...
> 
> a choisir, je prends les resultats de Chaipuqui


 
T'es sûr qu'il s'agit pas de spiritualité du vît ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça dépend du partenaire.



On s'est pas tous fait des bombes ....
... heureusement qu'il y a l'alcool !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça dépend du partenaire.



Fais-moi un bisou dans le cou et lis-moi du Kant ! :love:


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> On s'est pas tous fait des bombes ....



Moi oui


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _SYDNEY (AFP) - Les personnes qui boivent de l'alcool modérément ont une plus grande vivacité d'esprit que celles qui ne boivent pas du tout ou qui boivent trop, selon une enquête universitaire australienne publiée mercredi.
> 
> L'aisance orale, la mémoire, la compréhension des choses sont meilleures et plus rapides chez les gens qui boivent avec modération qu'au sein des personnes totalement sobres et de celles qui abusent de l'alcool, selon cette étude qui a porté sur 7.000 Australiens de différents groupes d'âge.
> Les hommes qui consomment entre 14 et 28 verres de boissons alcoolisées par semaine et les femmes qui en absorbent entre 7 et 14 ont été condidérés comme des consommateurs modérés.
> ...






			
				signature de macinside a dit:
			
		

> le message ci dessus, est-il au premier degré ?



et le sexe dans tout ça


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais-moi un bisou dans le cou et lis-moi du Kant ! :love:




Grand fou va !


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui



Ok ! Dans ce cas ...
... On se fait pas beaucoup de filles dans une vie ?

Pour toi c'est la qualité au détriment de la quantité !!


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui




Sauf DocEvil, bien entendu


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Sauf DocEvil, bien entendu



Oui, mais là c'est de l'amour.


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là c'est de l'amour.




Rectification : de l'humour. Je te l'ai déjà dit, n'attends rien de moi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Rectification : de l'humour. Je te l'ai déjà dit, n'attends rien de moi



Vous êtes bien tous les mêmes... Maman m'avait prévenu.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Une douche froide pour les deux comiques !


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes bien tous les mêmes... Maman m'avait prévenu.




C'est bien là le problème. Nos mères nous préviennent toujours, mais on ne les écoute jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une douche froide pour les deux comiques !



Grug et le nioube ?


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une douche froide pour les deux comiques !




Ah, bah tu t'es fait attendre toi 

Allez, viens, on t'a gardé une place au chaud


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Grug et le nioube ?



Non je crois qu'il parlait de Doc et Evil ...
.... parce que c'est pas possible vous êtes au moins deux là dessous !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là le problème. Nos mères nous préviennent toujours, mais on ne les écoute jamais.



Cela dit, la dernière fois que je suis allé à Pau avec la mienne, elle n'arrêtait pas de me dire : "Prends par là, c'est plus court !" et on a dû se taper une dizaine de sens interdits.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Non je crois qu'il parlait de Doc et Evil ...
> .... parce que c'est pas possible vous êtes au moins deux là dessous !



Au temps pour moi ! Il ne pouvait objectivement pas s'agir de toi. Il a dit "comique".


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Ca me donne soif ce sujet


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2005)

:mouais: pour avoir les idées claires certaient devraient boire du _white spirit©_ :hein:




_voir même de l'acétone pour être bien sûr  _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et le sexe dans tout ça




si on picole de trop  le sexe ne devient pas un tantinet compliqué ?


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si on picole de trop  le sexe ne devient pas un tantinet compliqué ?



Tu peux développer ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi ! Il ne pouvait objectivement pas s'agir de toi. Il a dit "comique".



C'est juste parcequ'en PV, quand il parle de mes posts il emploie le mot "Hilarant" et pas "comique" ...

... Allé à la douche !!!!



_Au temps pour moi : Autant !!  Pas bien les fautes Doc !
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, la dernière fois que je suis allé à Pau avec la mienne, elle n'arrêtait pas de me dire : "Prends par là, c'est plus court !" et on a dû se taper une dizaine de sens interdits.



Oui, mais finalement, c'était plus court ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux développer ?




je ne  suis pas douée pour le dessin , pour cela il faut demander a roberto


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux développer ?


 
ben _hors charte ou pas ? _ on fini par faire des noeuds avec son sexe au lieu de l'inverse  :rateau:


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> _Au temps pour moi : Autant !!  Pas bien les fautes Doc !
> _



La fessée, tu la veux tout de suite ou on attend un peu ?


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne  suis pas douée pour le dessin , pour cela il faut demander a roberto



Qué dessin ...
... on veut des photos !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne  suis pas douée pour le dessin , pour cela il faut demander a roberto




Un schéma suffira.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> _Au temps pour moi : Autant !!  Pas bien les fautes Doc !
> _



Alors, pour "_mourirais_" c'était fait exprès (tu n'as pas remarqué l'italique, mais je ne peux pas te le reprocher, tu passes si peu de temps sur les posts des autres...)
Pour "au temps pour moi", je te suggère une petit tour sur cette page. Zou, à l'école !

P.S. : Des excuses publiques sont tout à fait envisageables.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux développer ?



"Ah che ... cheeerie, ttt'a fait vennnir tta s½ur ? Bbbon je co commenmence ppar ccelle dede ggaucche"

"Mais caisse tu racontes, Krystof, ch'suis toute seule !"


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne  suis pas douée pour le dessin , pour cela il faut demander a roberto


Le levier d'archimède est simple, il suffit de savoir ou mettre


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pour "_mourirais_" c'était fait exprès (tu n'as pas remarqué l'italique, mais je ne peux pas te le reprocher, tu passes si peu de temps sur les posts des autres...)
> Pour "au temps pour moi", je te suggère une petit tour sur cette page. Zou, à l'école !
> 
> P.S. : Des excuses publiques sont tout à fait envisageables.



Et bien "Au temps pour moi" !! ...

.... j'y suis encore !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

mes cher confrers , je vous souhaite que celle que vous avez en tete pour vos galipettes alcolique ne porte pas un soutif boutonnée devant ......vous risquez de vous endormir avant de commencer !!


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un soutif boutonnée devant ......




Ça s'appelle pas une chemise ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mes cher confrers , je vous souhaite que celle que vous avez en tete pour vos galipettes alcolique ne porte pas un soutif boutonnée devant ......vous risquez de vous endormir avant de commencer !!


C'est pourtant ceux que je préfère, quand j'arrache le tshirt il part tout de suite avec


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant ceux que je préfère, quand j'arrache le tshirt il part tout de suite avec



Quel frimeur !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle pas une chemise ça ?




toi , pour la rentrée je te conseille un petit tour en rayon lingerie


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi , pour la rentrée je te conseille un petit tour en rayon lingerie




Inutile belle enfant. Je m'approvisionne directement chez le docteur Love. 

Docteur Love , si tu nous regardes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Docteur Love, si tu nous regardes



C'est qu'il nous fait languir l'animal ! Un peu plus et je vais finir par croire qu'il a un boulot !


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Des excuses publiques sont tout à fait envisageables.



ça va faire deux jours de suite au confessional, pour le même sujet ...
... on ne me croiera plus aprés !!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quel frimeur !


J'aurais dis pressé, ou encore "pas envie de me faire chier avec ces bras qui dépase" mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... on ne me croiera plus aprés !!



Croira ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est qu'il nous fait languir l'animal ! Un peu plus et je vais finir par croire qu'il a un boulot !


 
Et ouais les affaires reprennent..


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Croira ?



Ah j'ai pas toute la doc sur le sujet comme toi ...
... mais les deux sont possibles (tape 'croiera' dans google et tu me croira)

Sur ce bon soir !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

est que je peux vous demander un petit indice?   


qui est le docteur love?  :rateau:  :rateau: 


je croiais le savoir et la plafffff    maint je ne sais plus


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai pas toute la doc sur le sujet comme toi ...
> ... mais les deux sont possibles (tape 'croiera' dans google et tu me croira)
> 
> Sur ce bon soir !




Leçon n°2


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai pas toute la doc sur le sujet comme toi ...
> ... mais les deux sont possibles (tape 'croiera' dans google et tu me croira)



Je ne fais aucunement confiance à Google. Ce ne sont pas dix mille personnes qui se trompent qui font une règle... Par contre, je peux t'indiquer le lien vers un tableau de conjugaison si tu le souhaites. Le _croierais_-tu ? 

EDIT : Celui indiqué par krystof fera l'affaire.


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que je peux vous demander un petit indice?
> 
> 
> qui est le docteur love?  :rateau:  :rateau:
> ...




J'ai mis le lien dans mon post. Tu cherches une consultation ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis le lien dans mon post. Tu cherches une consultation ?




non, je suis au chomage, je ne peux pas paier la consultation


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, je suis au chomage, je ne peux pas paier la consultation




Dizy que tu viens de ma part, il te fera sûrement un prix.


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Leçon n°2





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais aucunement confiance à Google. Ce ne sont pas dix mille personnes qui se trompent qui font une règle... Par contre, je peux t'indiquer le lien vers un tableau de conjugaison si tu le souhaites. Le _croierais_-tu ?
> 
> EDIT : Celui indiqué par krystof fera l'affaire.



Faut que je me renseigne sur le sujet parceque "croiera " existe ...
... ou alors c'est comme dieu, on pense qu'il existe mais il existe pas 


Sur ce re et bonne soirée


----------



## krystof (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... ou alors c'est comme dieu, on pense qu'il existe mais il existe pas



Ça, ça va pas lui plaire


----------



## argothian22 (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça, ça va pas lui plaire



C'est normal ça ...

... je commence à avoir mal dans la poitrine ...........


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je me renseigne sur le sujet parceque "croiera " existe ...
> ... ou alors c'est comme dieu, on pense qu'il existe mais il existe pas
> 
> 
> Sur ce re et bonne soirée


 
En fait c'est la forme dite "hongroise" du futur.

Hongrois que c'est ça, et c'est pas ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça, ça va pas lui plaire



Au contraire, j'ai un certain respect pour ceux qui remettent en question les évidences. Même s'ils sont dans l'erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hongrois que c'est ça, et c'est pas ça...



Petite baisse de forme hein ? Tu t'es beaucoup donné hier soir... Tu sais pourtant ce que t'a dit le médecin !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

je n'ai  pas picolé mais là, avec toutes vous histoires de grammaire,
je n'ai plus les idées claires !!


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

Vais aller m'en jeter un derrière la cravate*

*C'est une image


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne picole que occasionellement et heuresement:
> c'est fatiguant a la fin danser sur les tables !!


C'est plus facile de rouler dessous...


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus facile de rouler dessous...



oui?


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Étant de nationalité australo-greco-belge je peut confirmer que la boisson fait le plus grand bien!    :love:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Étant de nationalité australo-greco-belge



ouch... 'doit pas etre facile ça...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

la position ?


----------



## sylko (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai  pas picolé mais là, avec toutes vous histoires de grammaire,
> je n'ai plus les idées claires !!



Pour rentrer sur le droit chemin, rien ne vaut le devoir conjugal


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh oui...

Allez un suppo et au lit...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour rentrer sur le droit chemin, rien ne vaut le devoir conjugal




c'est vrai que 


> L'exerciseur de conjugaison vous permet de pratiquer la conjugaison avec un verbe choisi au hasard selon certains critères que vous déterminez et au temps verbal que vous désirez.


cette petite phrase lue le matin tres tot sa reveille ....
ou sa donne envie de se recoucher !!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

que nous suçassions ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> que nous suçassions ?



Trop tard ! Encore eut-il fallu que vous cavalcadassiez*, très cher ! 




(*) Pour les non accro à la conjugaison, il s'agit là du verbe "cavaler" au subjonctif passé deuxième forme, pas "cavalcader".


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard ! Encore eut-il fallu que vous cavalcadassiez*, très cher !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est utile les conjugueurs sur internet ...
... en tout cas au scrabble il rapporte celui là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est utile les conjugueurs sur internet ...
> ... en tout cas au scrabble il rapporte celui là !



Ce post ne doit rien aux conjugueurs d'internet, c'est une réminiscence d'un cours de français lorsque j'étais en 3ème, en ... 1968/69 et je te met au défit de placer ça au Scrabble sans tricher (14 lettres dans lesquelles ne figure aucun mot acceptable de 7 lettres).


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce post ne doit rien aux conjugueurs d'internet, il remonte à un cours de français lorsque j'étais en 3ème, en ... 1968/69 et je te met au défit de placer ça au Scrabble sans tricher (14 lettres dans lesquelles ne figure aucun mot acceptable de 7 lettres).


A cela je te répondrai un dicton (trés con dans le cas présent) ...
... Rien est impossible !!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard ! Encore eut-il fallu que vous cavalcadassiez*, très cher !
> (*) Pour les non accro à la conjugaison, il s'agit là du verbe "cavaler" au subjonctif passé deuxième forme, pas "cavalcader".


T'es sûr que c'est pas plutôt le verbe "Chavalcaver" enfin moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> A cela je te répondrai un dicton (trés con dans le cas présent) ...
> ... Rien est impossible !!




Et tout n'est probable, aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

je resume en quelques mots cette derniere page   

beaucoup  picoler aide la grammaire  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je resume en quelques mots cette derniere page
> 
> beaucoup  picoler aide la grammaire  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


Pas pour tout le monde !


----------



## Fulvio (4 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je resume en quelques mots cette derniere page
> 
> beaucoup picoler aide la grammaire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 
Grammaire... c'est donc comme ça que s'appelle la mesure du nombre de gramme d'alcool par litre de sang. Merci, je m'endormirai moins con demain matin


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Grammaire... c'est donc comme ça que s'appelle la mesure du nombre de gramme d'alcool par litre de sang. Merci, je m'endormirai moins con demain matin



... Mais on s'endort tous les jours moins bête ...
... et plus intelligent :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si on picole de trop  le sexe ne devient pas un tantinet compliqué ?


*D'où l'intérêt*
de pratiquer les parties de jambes en l'air avant l'apéro


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

je confirme c'est 28 verres par semaine :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je confirme c'est 28 verres par semaine :rateau:



*Il est rabat-joie*
celui là


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

voilà pourquoi je bois des 5dl


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*28 verres par semaine...*
Manquerait plus que je ne boive que de la limonade ce week-end tiens...



 
 :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

tiens en voila un qui n'a pas son quotat


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2005)

Buuuuurp.


c'etait la minute d'intelligence du jour. :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*Je me rappelle d'un jour*
ou mon père, grand amateur de blagues et autres jeux de mots foireux, me sortit ceci : 
_"Méfie-toi mon fils, l'eau bue éclate"._


Ce jour-là, j'ai bu mon premier demi.



 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *28 verres par semaine...*
> Manquerait plus que je ne boive que de la limonade ce week-end tiens...
> 
> 
> ...



Bof, 28 verres d'alcool, c'est ma ration pur un semestre, ça, et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal ! Toutefois, essaie de remplacer la limonade par de l'eau gazeuse, parce qu'à l'équivalence de sept morceaux de sucres par verre ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, 28 verres d'alcool, c'est ma ration pur un semestre, ça



*Tu devrais l'augmenter*
tu serais peut être plus drôle


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu devrais l'augmenter*
> tu serais peut être plus drôle


L'art du cassage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> L'art du cassage...



Bof, il casse surtout ... pas des briques !


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, il casse surtout ... pas des briques !


>...<


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> >...<



Entièrement d'accord, d'où le


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord, d'où le



Là, je ne comprends pas, je vais aller boire un coup, fais en de même...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2005)

*allez hop*
Plus que 27 pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *allez hop*
> Plus que 27 pour aujourd'hui



L'abus d'alcool lui fait maintenant confondre le jour et la semaine, c'est 28 verres par *semaine* qu'ils disaient, pas par jour ! _Et n'essaie pas de me faire avaler (hum !) que le samedi, une minute avant 18 heures, tu attaques ton premier verre de la semaine (ou alors, c'est le délirium tremens (ou très épais) qui te fait délirer)._


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

Si vous buvez n'oubliez pas de fumer aussi ... car l'alcool dilate les artères et la cigarette les rétrécit ... donc pour rester en bonne santé il faut faire les deux   
Moralité : buvez un coup ... tirez un coup ... et de "les" tirer capable vous resterez


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *allez hop*
> Plus que 27 pour aujourd'hui



a cette heure tardive, je ne compte plus en verre mais en bouteille.....pitin®, j'ai mal a la tete....


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

prend un dany ca ira mieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> prend un dany ca ira mieux




holalala.....ça c'est de la vanne de qualité....houlala......


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> holalala.....ça c'est de la vanne de qualité....houlala......


ouaaaaah, eh oh, t as vu l heure aussi ?!? :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Août 2005)

je suis écoeuré de lire des choses aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je suis écoeuré de lire des choses aussi



de quoi tu parles....?.....


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>



comment tu fait pour dégueuler aussi vite?    :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je suis écoeuré de lire des choses aussi




*Tiens, c'est marrant*
je pourrai en dire autant à la lecture tes poêmes...


----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, c'est marrant*
> je pourrai en dire autant à la lecture tes poêmes...


 :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, c'est marrant*
> je pourrai en dire autant à la lecture tes poêmes...



et moi à la lecture de ta bienveillance ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et moi à la lecture de ta bienveillance ...



Houlala :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Houlala :rateau:




Vi ! A mon avis, ils ont du prendre le titre du thread au pied de la lettre (ou plutôt au pied du verre ballon), parce que ça devient un poil confus, là


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! A mon avis, ils ont du prendre le titre du thread au pied de la lettre (ou plutôt au pied du verre ballon), parce que ça devient un poil confus, là




Faut dire que dire au Purfils que la bibine et ce fil c'est du n'importe quoi, ne peut attirer que la foudre sur soit.........


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que dire au Purfils que la bibine et ce fil c'est du n'importe quoi, ne peut attirer que la foudre sur soit.........



Ah c'est donc pour ça que l'ananacoucou brille autant, c'est la foudre qui l'alimente ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est donc pour ça que l'ananacoucou brille autant, c'est la foudre qui l'alimente ..






oui, tu le verrais lorsqu'un serveur zélé essaie de lui prendre son verre non completement vide.....
des eclairs et des coup de boule rouge sortent de derriere ses oreilles.....brrrr......Terrifiant....:affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu le verrais lorsqu'un serveur zélé essaie de lui prendre son verre non completement vide.....
> des eclairs et des coup de boule rouge sortent de derriere ces oreilles.....brrrr......Terrifiant....:affraid:



Serveur zélé ou serveur nioub ..? Parce qu'ils doivent le connaître à force le fils !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Serveur zélé ou serveur nioub ..? Parce qu'ils doivent le connaître à force le fils !




meme qu'ils en ont peur.......oui , oui, oui.....et Mr Joel devrait se mefier......
si il faut a cette heure ci, par le plus grand (mais alors enorme.....) hasard, il est peut etre encore a Jeun......et là..........:affraid:....:affraid:......:affraid:.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a cette heure tardive, je ne compte plus en verre mais en bouteille.....pitin®, j'ai mal a la tete....



Premier verre de la journée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Août 2005)

*1, 2, 3 : chantons camarades !*

Dans le rade terrible rade
Mon foie est mort ce soir
Et les sobres tranquilles s?endorment
Mon foie est mort ce soir

Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe
Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe Oh wimboweee
Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe
Oh wimbowe Oh wimbowe Oh wimboweee

Tout est sage dans le village
Mon foie est mort ce soir
Plus de rage, plus de carnage
Mon foie est mort ce soir

L'indomptable, le redoutable
Mon foie est mort ce soir

Viens ma morose, viens ma cirose
Mon foie est mort ce soir



 :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *1, 2, 3 : chantons camarades !*
> 
> Dans le rade terrible rade
> Mon foie est mort ce soir
> ...


----------

